# Mapping Resources > Mapmaking Requests > [Paid] Homebrew Fantasy World and City Map as GM gift

## DM_Thank_You

Hello!

First time commissioner, so apologies if I mess anything up or request ridiculous things.


Our group just finished a 5 year homebrew D&D campaign and would like commission a map as a thank you present for our gamemaster. The goal would be have it of sufficient resolution to be printed out and put up on the wall in a poster-like framed display. 


Map details:
- main country from the campaign with detailed inset of the capital city, which is largely Norse in pantheon and history.
- we have a basic hex-based map of the world (below) which includes major cities as well. we can provide approximate distance estimates between the capital city and other ones 
- we have a neighborhood level sketch of the capital city (below) as well as descriptions for each neighborhood
- for the city inset, we would like to have specific important buildings labeled (probably with numbers) and a legend off to the side.
- since our gamemaster's partner is also in on the surprise, we have access to most of the GM's campaign resources, so we can probably answer almost any question someone would ask about a region or city. Many of the regions have a historical basis (ex: elvish nation is victorian england, goblin nation is based on the aztecs, etc)
- we've figured out which styles of maps our gamemaster likes and have included examples below as well


Our goal in this is to find an artist that's willing to work with our group to add in lots of little details from the campaign, including city/country crests, trade routes, or sections of the country that are supposed to be different faction territories. We can definitely provide descriptions for all of these and files (I believe our GM uses photoshop) for the major crests. Some things will be more set (country shape, city locations) than others (faction region borders, locations of minor cities). We understand that this may feel creatively stifling to some artists and we respect that if it's not your cup of tea. However, our GM adores mapmaking and has longed after the professional fantasy maps in books or at cons, we'd like to thank them by elevating their vision to a professional level.


If you're interested in working with us on this present, please reach out. Info and examples included below. Comments, questions, etc welcome.


World map - the country we're seeking to commission is Laderin:


City map:



Styles of maps our GM likes:

----------


## greendino

Good day! I am a world builder, mapmaker, and DM myself, and I love helping people realize their worlds. I specialize in hand drawn maps, and can easily make a map large enough for a poster depending on the size you need! You can see my portfolio here. I would be happy to work with all of you to meet your needs. Please email me at greendinomaps@gmail.com to discuss details.

I also think this would be a fun map to make ^_^

Cheers.

----------


## Ryan S. Thomason

Hello chief,

I should be able to help you here - I'm a Scottish map-maker with several years' experience in highly-detailed hand-drawn maps, and I can be reached at ryan@ryansthomason.com.

----------


## Wingshaw

Hey there. I'm interested in this project, but due to a busy schedule cannot commit to being able to help just yet. Would you mind providing some extra info, such as budget and timeframe? It might help me decide if I am able to offer my services.

My work: click here

Wingshaw

----------


## vb.maps

Hello!

I don't make city maps, but I will gladly work with your group on a country map.

You can see my portfolio here - https://www.artstation.com/vb_maps and here - https://www.instagram.com/vb.maps/

If you are interested feel free to contact me at vdm.bulgakov@gmail.com and we can discuss everything.
Thank you in advance

----------


## Kate2192

Hey, I'd also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you think my skills could be useful to you please email me at kateam@optonline.net. 

Kate

----------


## DM_Thank_You

> Hey there. I'm interested in this project, but due to a busy schedule cannot commit to being able to help just yet. Would you mind providing some extra info, such as budget and timeframe? It might help me decide if I am able to offer my services.
> 
> My work: click here
> 
> Wingshaw



This is a great question! Sorry for not including it in the original post.

As far as timeline, we are looking for completion by/around the end of January (negotiable). For budget, we would really like to stay with an upper limit of $450-500. 

Thank you to everyone that replied already. I am trying to coordinate a whole group, so I will reach out once I have more of a consensus.

----------


## Wingshaw

> This is a great question! Sorry for not including it in the original post.
> 
> As far as timeline, we are looking for completion by/around the end of January (negotiable). For budget, we would really like to stay with an upper limit of $450-500. 
> 
> Thank you to everyone that replied already. I am trying to coordinate a whole group, so I will reach out once I have more of a consensus.


I can work with that, so you can consider me interested  :Smile: 

Wingshaw

----------


## Grafian

I'm certainly interested in taking this commission! You can find some examples of my work at https://www.artstation.com/dalebeerling. As you can see, I work exclusively in black and white, with some colour accents on occasion for names/markers and such(I do often add parchment-like versions, although I don't believe I've uploaded any of those on my Artstation - I can email those on request). The stated budget would be agreeable to me, as would the intended size as a poster. I'm more than willing to work to get the gritty details correct according to your GMs vision and envision that a deadline of january's end would be feasible.

If you find my style agreeable to your needs, please do send me a message on the forums or an email.

Grafian / Dale Beerling

----------


## DM_Thank_You

> Hey, I'd also be interested in working on this project with you. You can check out my portfolio at https://kate_moody.artstation.com and if you think my skills could be useful to you please email me at kateam@optonline.net. 
> 
> Kate


Hey Kate2192 - we've been trying to reach out via email and also your artstation site. Not sure if we're just getting filtered out with the spam, but would be very interested to hear if you're still interested in this project.

Rest - sorry for the delay, I have to coordinate a group of about 8 people and it takes a bit! We're working our way through it and I appreciate your patience!

----------


## Kate2192

> Hey Kate2192 - we've been trying to reach out via email and also your artstation site. Not sure if we're just getting filtered out with the spam, but would be very interested to hear if you're still interested in this project.
> 
> Rest - sorry for the delay, I have to coordinate a group of about 8 people and it takes a bit! We're working our way through it and I appreciate your patience!


No worries on the delay, I'm still interested in working on this project with you. Why don't you try this email katmoody44@gmail.com.

----------


## WaterWitchRPG

Hello,

I don't know if you are still looking for the right cartographer, but given this thread is still open, I'll give it a try to introduce myself  :Smile:  

My name is Valerie and I'm a watercolor mapmaker, I actually specialize in D&D maps being a D&D player for many years. 

I create all maps by hand and then digitize them, so they are available for printing in high resolution. I work in the price range that you mentioned and draw both country maps and city maps as well. Please take a look at my full portfolio on Instagram and let me know if you like my style.

If you are interested, you can DM me here or on Instagram, or send me an email valeriyazhukova ( at ) hotmail ( dot ) com.

Have a lovely day.

----------


## XCali

Hi!

Sounds like a cool gift to give your DM. 
Considering styles, I thought I'd throw my name in for the World Map(or region?) side of your commission. Check out my profile here. If you like my style, I offer good prices for my world maps. As you will see from my maps, I quite like details.  :Smile: 

I would consider doing the city as well, but I want to hear from you how in depth you want to go. City maps are a bit more involved. Or you can just ask me to do the city map if someone else is doing the world map.  :Smile: 

my email address is:
omriwithhope (at) gmail (dot) com

Have a wonderful day,
Omri

----------


## Tiana

I suspect this commission is done, given as the last post of the client was trying to get in contact with Kate Moody, who provided an email address.  :Wink:

----------

